# Stranded Pilot Launch



## Old Cunarder (Sep 5, 2007)

Brilliant!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzDDBrcKlvo


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Unfortunatly it also happened on the River Tees when a new Pilot Boat ' ? Force ' hit the Putty and was CTL.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

Registered in Darwin.You couldnt make that one up.(Thumb)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day old cunader,sm.yesterday.22:20.re:stranded pilot launch.to quote you,brilliant.hope they did not loose there jobs,regards ben27


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

She'll be right mate.
They're Aussies, no worries!


----------

